# New Pigeon Parasite...



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

I received this in today e-mail from a very good friend of mine in California. Very interesting email i thought i should share with everyone.

SARCOCYSTIS CALCHASI - USA: (MINNESOTA) 2011, AVIAN, FIRST REPORT
*****************************************************************

Date: Tue 31 Jan 2012
Source: Scientific American [edited]
<http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/guest-blog/2012/01/31/a-wildlife-vet-a-pigeon-a-groundbreaking-discovery/> 

One of the reasons I love my job as a wildlife veterinarian so much is
the variety of my days. No 2 days are the same; each is filled with
different animals with different problems, and I love the anticipation
of what my day may bring. I never know what kind of animal will come
through the door, what challenges I'll face, and what skills I'll get
to use -- it's very unpredictable and that makes it so fun and
exciting! My job is very fast-paced, keeps me on my toes, and there's
never a dull moment -- emergency medicine at its finest! It is also
full of new discoveries, as I found out last spring.

Last April [2011] I was examining a wild male adult Rock Pigeon that
couldn't fly. The person who found the pigeon suspected a broken wing.
On the initial physical exam, I didn't find any broken bones but the
bird was exhibiting odd neurologic behaviors, including ataxia (lack
of coordination) and torticollis (head tilt).

My differential diagnoses included head trauma, aberrant parasite
migration (a parasite that's normally found in the gastro-intestinal
system migrates to other parts of the body, like the central nervous
system), and a viral or bacterial infection causing encephalitis
(inflammation of the lining of the brain).

I started the bird on anti-inflammatories and moved it into our
isolation ward in case he was potentially contagious to other birds.
Over the next 5 to 7 days, the bird's neurological symptoms
progressively worsened. He literally started standing on his head and
spinning in circles [see video at
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6ORcSGtziM&feature=youtu.be>]. The
torticollis also worsened.

Because of his decreasing status and poor prognosis I humanely
euthanized him. Normally, when we euthanize an animal or when an
animal dies, it's disposed of or saved under a salvage permit for a
licensed organization to use in their collections, for research, etc.
Sometimes though, we send animals out for additional testing to help
pinpoint the cause of the animal's illness or death. This is done via
a necropsy (just like an autopsy but for animals).

Since _Paramyxovirus_, a highly contagious viral disease in pigeons
that manifests as neurological symptoms, including ataxia and
torticollis, it was high on my list of possible diagnoses, I sent this
bird to the University of Minnesota (UMN) Diagnostic Lab (D-Lab) where
they would do a necropsy and test for the virus.

In the past the Wildlife Rehabilitation Center of Minnesota has had
several pigeons showing similar signs and _Paramyxovirus_ was always
suspected. To my knowledge, however, none had ever been sent in for
necropsy. A pattern was there, but what was it? What is going on with
these neurologic pigeons, I wondered.

Well, the bird tested negative for _Paramyxovirus_. However, what the
D-Lab did find was shocking. A parasite, named _Sarcocystis calchasi_,
was found in cysts in the bird's skeletal muscles. The really neat
thing? This parasite had never been identified in the United States!
It actually hadn't been identified anywhere outside of Germany (where
it was identified in 2009)!

When the pathologists contacted me to tell me this news, I was very
excited (as were they!). Tissue samples were sent to Germany to
confirm identification of the parasite, and sure enough it was _S.
calchasi_.

The parasite is passed from bird to bird via infected feces, likely
from the Northern Goshawk or Cooper's hawk, which acts as final host
in the lifestage of the parasite (does not cause symptoms in those
birds). The parasite then migrates from the gastro-intestinal tract
into the muscles of the bird. The aforementioned bird had a severe
case of meningoencephalitis (inflammation in the brain); however, the
parasite was not found there. The parasite's role in causing
neurologic symptoms is still unknown but the UMN's pathologists are
busy researching other birds.

With these amazing results, we promptly collaborated and published the
findings in "Transboundary and Emerging Diseases." My 1st paper as a
wildlife veterinarian has been published!

Dr Arno Wunschmann, a veterinary diagnostician at UMN who discovered
the _S. calchasi_ cysts, speaks of what impact this discovery has on
the global transmission of diseases:

"This case demonstrates that diseases can spread very quickly and how
the use of modern diagnostic tools can help diagnose diseases (in this
case PCR). The disease was first described in 2009 in Germany and
showed up 2 years later already in Minnesota. "I was only able to put
the pieces together because somebody in Germany had worked hard to get
his cases published in a timely fashion (because the 1st cases were
only seen 2 years before the paper was in print) and I used the
literature resources (including the internet). It is a beautiful
example of how the scientific community as a whole is meant to
function and can function. Alternatively, one can speculate that the
disease went undiagnosed for some period of time but that seems
unlikely because the lesion is very obvious (if a pathologist examines
the muscle)."

How many pigeons possibly have it and have been misdiagnosed? That's
hard to say, but since _S. calchasi_ was discovered, we've submitted
every pigeon (all wild birds, not domestic) that dies while in our
care or is euthanized. Nearly 20 percent have tested positive for this
parasitic infection. This is huge news in the tracking of wildlife
diseases on a global level.

One of the best parts of this discovery? My curiosity paid off!
Wunschmann states: "The case demonstrates nicely how important it is
that curious clinicians do not just accept the status quo and submit
animals for necropsy.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wow, now Iam wondering how a pigeon can get that close to a hawks feces without it being eaten. ?


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> wow, now Iam wondering how a pigeon can get that close to a hawks feces without it being eaten. ?


Yes, maybe the hawk left the Feces on a Aviary from the Hawk trying to enter the loft.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Sometimes when the hawk flys it could poop in an area where pigeon activity is high. Then the pigeons come there eat/play and may step on the poop/eat/peck at it.

You never really know what could happen all we know is that it did.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

billyr70 said:


> Yes, maybe the hawk left the Feces on a Aviary from the Hawk trying to enter the loft.


yes, just never had one hang around long enough to drop anything. but then again... who knows what happens when humans are not around.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

The first time you see one sitting on top of your aviary for 30 minutes on a January day you'll understand.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jaysen said:


> The first time you see one sitting on top of your aviary for 30 minutes on a January day you'll understand.


no I don't..because if I can see them ...a tirade of crazy lady with broom happens...


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Around here that might lead to a visit from "the man". That pesky little law about not interfering with BOP. It doesn't help that we have lots of folks watching our loft. One of the draw backs to being in the middle of a village.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

For me out comes the dogs and me screaming at the top of my lungs. "Hey, Hey!!! Get out of here you bird. You will not get anything out of me!!"


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jaysen said:


> Around here that might lead to a visit from "the man". That pesky little law about not interfering with BOP. It doesn't help that we have lots of folks watching our loft. One of the draw backs to being in the middle of a village.


lol.. one of the main reasons I don't live in places like that... saying.."go on geeeeet!" would not get me a fine out here....lol... heck our own mothers did that to us folks when we were youngins.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

The funny part is that the hawk was less afraid of us than crows. We would walk out there and it would go from the lower aviary to the upper (second story) aviaries and watch us. A crow would fly by and it would take off. I'm trying to get a couple of crows to nest and call this home. Better hawk deterrent than anything we have found so far.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

the funny thing about where I live is that the barn swallows come and no hawks till winter!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jaysen said:


> The funny part is that the hawk was less afraid of us than crows. We would walk out there and it would go from the lower aviary to the upper (second story) aviaries and watch us. A crow would fly by and it would take off. I'm trying to get a couple of crows to nest and call this home. Better hawk deterrent than anything we have found so far.


yes...here too, That is why I leave the pigeon's eggs out on the potting bench for them. and of course with the broom..hell hath no fury!..lol..

plus just to add hubby pressure washes the landing boards.. that may help. esp if one was hanging out on it when were not home.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Jaysen said:


> The funny part is that the hawk was less afraid of us than crows. We would walk out there and it would go from the lower aviary to the upper (second story) aviaries and watch us. A crow would fly by and it would take off. I'm trying to get a couple of crows to nest and call this home. Better hawk deterrent than anything we have found so far.


I have a pair of crows nesting across the street.... Music to my ears when they start harassing the Hawks around my neck of the woods.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I use Quest wormer it even gets rid of external parasites, I wonder if it has any effect on these.
Dave


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Crazy Pete said:


> I use Quest wormer it even gets rid of external parasites, I wonder if it has any effect on these.
> Dave


They aren't worms and they aren't external, so no. They are closer to trichomonas (as in 'canker') if anything, but don't live in the digestive system like the canker organisma do.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I imagine ferals/lost pigeons are the ones who are exposed to this more often.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks John D, Do we have a treatment befor this gets out of control?
Dave


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

*Sarcocystis Species Lethal for Domestic Pigeons*

_this is scary then for recently i noticed coopers have been hanging around more often in front of my loft.

i did some googling about this parasite and here's more info i found about it:_



http://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/16/3/09-0860_article.htm



Volume 16, Number 3—March 2010
Dispatch
Sarcocystis Species Lethal for Domestic Pigeons

Philipp Olias , Achim D. Gruber, Andrea Kohls, Hafez M. Hafez, Alfred Otto Heydorn, Heinz Mehlhorn, and Michael Lierz1



Abstract
A large number of Sarcocystis spp. infect birds as intermediate hosts, but pigeons are rarely affected. We identified a novel Sarcocystis sp. that causes lethal neurologic disease in domestic pigeons in Germany. Experimental infections indicated transmission by northern goshawks, and sequence analyses indicated transnational distribution. Worldwide spread is possible.
A large number of Sarcocystis spp. (Protozoa: Apicomplexa) may infect birds as intermediate hosts, but wild Columbiformes, which include pigeons, are rarely affected (1–3). Among the few species affecting domestic poultry are S. horvathi and S. wenzeli, which affect chickens, and S. rileyi, for which ducks are intermediate hosts (4,5). S. falcatula has been known to cause clinical disease in pigeons only after experimental infection; whether this species is pathogenic under natural conditions is not known (6).

We recently reported an emerging neurologic disease with lethal outcome for domestic pigeons (Columba livia f. domestica) in Berlin, Germany, caused by a novel Sarcocystis sp. (3). When compared with S. falcatula and other bird-infecting Sarcocystis spp. such as S. lindsayi, the novel species differed in its ultrastructural and genetic features (3,6,7). Clinical signs in naturally infected pigeons, which were similar to those caused by Paramyxovirus-1 or Salmonella typhimurium var. cop. infection, were depression, polyuria, torticollis, opisthotonus, paralysis, trembling, and death. Pigeons had numerous parasitic cysts in their muscles. We hypothesized that pigeons serve as intermediate hosts in a 2-host life cycle characteristic for Sarcocystis spp., in which pigeons are infected by ingestion of sporocysts shed in feces from an unidentified definitive host (8). We further characterized the parasite genetically, identified its definitive host and life cycle, and determined its causative role in this novel disease of pigeons.

The Study
Figure 1


Figure 1. Phylogenetic comparison of novel Sarcocystis sp. with related Sarcocystis spp. Tree constructed by neighbor-joining using Kimura 2-parameter method based on the partial 18S rRNA gene comprising 1,391 bp and the D2...

In 2008, DNA was extracted from the pectoral muscles of a pigeon that had been naturally infected during a recent outbreak in Germany. DNA sequences encoding the 18S rRNA and D2-region of the 28S rRNA of the Sarcocystis sp. were PCR amplified and sequenced, after which multiple sequence alignments and construction of phylogenetic relationships were conducted (3,9–11). The 18S rRNA and D2-region sequences were deposited in the GenBank database (accession no. GQ245670). Comparison of the 18S rRNA with published sequences of Sarcocystis spp. identified 1 matching sequence of 783 bp isolated from a Cooper’s hawk (Accipiter cooperii) (GenBank accession no. EU810398). Sequence analysis of a combination of the 18S rRNA and D2 region showed close homologies to other bird-infecting Sarcocystis spp. (Figure 1) and only 4 nt differences from a Sarcocystis sp. found in a white-fronted goose (Anser albifrons) (12).

To identify the definitive host, we conducted an experimental infection study using predators that had possible contact with the naturally infected pigeons: 2 dogs (Canis familaris, beagles), 2 ferrets (Mustela putorius furo), 2 rats (Rattus norvegicus f. domestica), 2 mice (Mus musculus domesticus), 2 northern goshawks (Accipiter gentilis), and 2 Gyr-Saker hybrid falcons (Falco rusticolus × Falco cherrug). Fecal samples from all animals were negative for parasites before infection. Each animal was fed 1 regular-sized meal of pectoral muscle of 2 racing pigeons naturally infected with cysts from the 2008 outbreak in Germany (3). Starting on day 6 after infection, only the goshawks shed sporocysts (7.9 × 11.9 µm) in their feces. Microscopically, many oocysts (each containing 2 sporocysts) were detected in the mucosa of the small intestine, which is characteristic for Sarcocystis spp. Identical D2-region sequences were detected in sporocysts from goshawk feces and in Sarcocystis-infested muscles from naturally infected pigeons. All other animals failed to shed sporocysts. No clinical signs developed in the goshawks or the other animal species.

To experimentally reproduce the disease, we infected domestic pigeons with an oral dose of purified sporocysts from 1 goshawk. Pectoral muscle biopsy samples taken before experimental infections were free of parasites. Fecal examination confirmed absence of Salmonella spp. and endoparasites. We separated 16 pigeons into 8 groups of 2 birds each and gave pigeons in groups 1–7 infectious doses (IDs) of 3 × 106, 3 × 105, 105, 8 × 104, 104 , 103, or 102. Pigeons in group 8 served as controls. Animals with neurologic signs were euthanized, and surviving pigeons were euthanized at 59 and 120 days after infection, respectively.

Pigeons in groups 1–4 (IDs 3 × 106 to 8 × 104) died within 12 days after infection. After 8 weeks of infection, severe and moderate neurologic signs developed in pigeons of groups 5 (ID 104) and group 6 (ID 103), respectively. After 9 weeks of infection, pigeons in group 7 (ID 102) had mild to moderate neurologic signs. Control pigeons of group 8 remained free of clinical signs throughout the study.

Figure 2


Figure 2. A) Microscopic appearance of liver with tissue necrosis, lymphohistiocytic inflammation, and Sarcocystis schizonts (arrows) in a pigeon 8 days after infection with 105 Sarcocystis sporocysts. Hematoxylin and eosin stain; scale bar = 20...

Histologic examination of livers from pigeons in groups 1–4 showed multifocal severe necroses with numerous parasitic stages (Figure 2, panel A). Pigeons in groups 5–7 had marked encephalitis, myositis, and Sarcocystis cysts in skeletal muscles (pectoral, gastrocnemius, and neck) but not in the brain. Control pigeons had no microscopic lesions in any organs. Neither Salmonella spp. nor a hemagglutinating agent was cultured from any pigeon.

Electron microscopic examination of livers was performed as previously described (3). Parasitic stages, identified as developmental stages of schizonts, were seen in livers of pigeons of groups 1–4 (Figure 2, panel B). Simultaneous development of merozoites above a giant nucleus of the schizont, the typical endopolygeny for a Sarcocystis parasite, was noted. Identical D2-region DNA sequences were detected in the livers and skeletal muscles from all experimentally infected pigeons and from the Sarcocystis-infested muscles from naturally infected pigeons.

Conclusions
This study identifies the northern goshawk as the probable definitive host of a recently described novel Sarcocystis sp. in domestic pigeons in Germany, indicating a typical prey–predator transmission cycle (3). The clinical signs and organ lesions of experimentally infected animals mirror those of naturally infected racing pigeons.

Previous results suggested that this parasite represents a new Sarcocystis sp. and is genetically distinct from S. falcatula (3). Our further sequence analyses indicated that the novel Sarcocystis sp. is closely related or even identical to a Sarcocystis sp. previously detected in a Cooper’s hawk in the state of Georgia, USA (13). Cooper’s hawks are widespread in North America and in some areas hunt mainly pigeons (14). Further phylogenetic analyses showed that this Sarcocystis sp. is closely related but distinct from other bird-infecting Sarcocystis spp. (Figure 1).

Goshawks are widely distributed in the Northern Hemisphere, where the domestic pigeon is also common. Throughout Europe, pigeons are the principal prey for goshawks (15). Thus, we speculate that this Sarcocystis sp. may be present in other countries or could easily be introduced and become endemic elsewhere. It remains to be shown whether other avian species, in addition to pigeons, may serve as intermediate hosts. This assumption is supported by a close sequence homology between this Sarcocystis sp. and a Sarcocystis sp. previously found in striated muscles of a white-fronted goose (Figure 1).

Among the experimentally infected pigeons, different diseases were caused by different infectious doses. Pigeons infected with high doses died 7–12 days after infection and had massive parasite-induced liver necroses; those infected with lower doses had central nervous signs, which did not develop until 8 weeks after infection. The late occurrence of brain lesions and the absence of parasitic stages from the brain suggest an indirect, currently unknown, mechanism of encephalitis that awaits further clarification.

In conclusion, the emerging Sarcocystis sp. cycles between northern goshawks and domestic pigeons and is highly pathogenic for the pigeons after they ingest low doses of sporocysts. Pigeon sport and falconry should therefore be considered as risk factors for further disease transmission.





Dr Olias is a PhD student in the Department of Veterinary Pathology at the Freie Universität Berlin, Germany. Avian diseases are his primary research interest.




















kalapati
San Diego

http://blubarloft.dyndns.biz:81/jview.htm


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just goes to show, it is never good when you mix pigeons and birds of prey.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

that's what i would like to know, is there a de-wormer out there that we can try if we encounter birds with these symptoms
is it curable??


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

altgirl35 said:


> that's what i would like to know, is there a de-wormer out there that we can try if we encounter birds with these symptoms
> is it curable??



i've been looking for an answer online but so far here's what i found.

_http://www.pipa.be/en/node/157955

Question: 
Sarcocystis has reciently been identified in North America. Is it possible that I picked it up at a pigeon show and it has slowly spread through my lofts? Another way to ask the same question is: Can it spread from pigeon to pigeon? Any suggestions on treating if the lab confirms it? Thank you, james grtaz 
Name of the veterenarian: 
Dr Johan van der Cruyssen 


Hello,

Sarcocystis is a parasite who causes sarcosporidiosis. Normally the pigeon can be infected when he takes in sporocysts from infested droppings from a bird of prey. The bird of prey is an asymptomatic carrier. This means that he carries the disease without having symptoms.

The pigeon can have neurological symptoms.

It still needs some research to know how the infection can go from one pigeon to another pigeon.

There is no known treatment at this moment. There is no vaccine available.

Lanckriet Ruben 
23/02/2012_
















kalapati
San Diego

http://blubarloft.dyndns.biz:81/jview.htm


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

kalapati said:


> i've been looking for an answer online but so far here's what i found.
> 
> _http://www.pipa.be/en/node/157955
> 
> ...


sigh 
i hope these vets can find a treatment for it


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

No cure, I hope no gosh hawks come around here. 
Dave


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

Crazy Pete said:


> No cure, I hope no gosh hawks come around here.
> Dave




coopers and goshawks i think are the same for they have the same genus Accipiter: 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accipiter






kalapati
San Diego

http://blubarloft.dyndns.biz:81/jview.htm


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Same genus means nothing...just means they are related. Coopers Hawk is _Accipter cooperii_ while the Goshawk is _Accipter gentilis_, clearly 2 different species and 2 different birds. Like saying a Coyote (_Canis latrans_) is the same as a Wolf (_Canis lupis_).


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well it hit Europe first and with all the big money breeders they have I'm sure a vaccine will be found soon. I hope.
Dave


----------

